# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb een uitstrijkje laten doen voor baarmoederhalskanker

## Leontien

> Vrouwen die de diagnose baarmoederhalskanker krijgen na een uitstrijkje, hebben meer kans op genezing dan vrouwen waarbij op basis van symptomen de ziekte werd vastgesteld.


nu.nl

Nu ben ik benieuwd of jij een uitstrijkje hebt laten doen voor baarmoederhalskanker. Je kunt je beweegredenen hieronder als reactie plaatsen.

Breng hierboven je stem uit!

----------


## christel1

Ik moet gaan op 15 maart, volgende week dus.... dus ja ik laat het wel doen al is het nu wel al heel lang geleden foei dus.... 
Ik vind het niet aangenaam om zo'n onderzoek te laten doen, de ene dokter is al wat voorzichtiger als de andere maar het is wel nodig om het te laten doen omdat je anders misschien voor verrassingen komt te staan....

----------


## Xynyx

> nu.nl
> 
> Nu ben ik benieuwd of jij een uitstrijkje hebt laten doen voor baarmoederhalskanker. Je kunt je beweegredenen hieronder als reactie plaatsen.
> 
> Breng hierboven je stem uit!



Uiteraard ; je kop in het zand steken kan meer schade berokkenen dan het laten maken van een uitstrijkje

----------


## Ojee

Iedere 5 jaar krijg ik een oproep van de huisarts voor een uitstrijkje en ik onderga dat altijd trouw. Het is niet prettig, maar ik vind het wel fijn dat dit onderzoek wordt aangeboden. Ik vermoed - met enige zelfkennis - dat ik bij eventuele symptomen niet meteen naar de dokter stap, maar het voor me uit ga schuiven.

----------


## christel1

Ojee, hier in B krijg je het om de 2 jaar terugbetaald, ik vind persoonlijk 5 jaar een heel lange periode en ik heb zelfs besloten om het elk jaar te laten doen omdat er veel kanker in de familie zit bij ons.

----------


## sietske763

iedere 5 jaar krijgen we een bericht.
bij onze huisartsen praktijk doet de assistente het uitsrijkje

----------


## Flogiston

Als ik me goed herinner, is die periode van vijf jaar ooit gekozen omdat dat de beste balans zou zijn tussen belasting van de vrouw, belasting van de gezondheidszorg, de kans dat je er op tijd bij bent, en de kans op een vals-positieve uitslag.

(Dat laatste betekent dat de test zegt dat je kanker hebt terwijl dat niet zo is - dat gebeurt nu eenmaal zo af en toe. Dit is psychisch zwaar belastend voor de vrouw in kwestie. Behalve de psychische belasting moet je ook nog eens een hoop extra onderzoeken doen, die ook weer belastend zijn, voordat je te horen krijgt dat die eerste test fout zat en dat er in werkelijkheid niets aan de hand is. En ook dan blijft de onzekerheid: wie weet had die eerste test het goed en zat de tweede er juist naast.)

Als je tot een risicogroep behoort, bijvoorbeeld omdat vergelijkbare kankers veel in de familie voorkomen, kun je in overleg met je huisarts vaker dan eens per vijf jaar een test laten doen.

----------


## christel1

Ja hier in België zijn ze dan toch van een ander oordeel, hier bij ons krijg je om de 2 jaar een uitstrijkje terugbetaald en om de 2 jaar word je ook opgeroepen voor een mamografie vanaf je 50ste tot je 69ste maar ik laat het elk jaar doen omdat ik wel tot de risicogroep behoor, mijn tweelingzus is gestorven aan borstkanker, mijn papa aan darmkanker (daarvoor laat ik me om de 5 jaar screenen). En dan nog kan je de pech hebben dat ze het niet ontdekken. 
Dus ja voor mij is het om de 5 jaar onverantwoord te noemen want je kan je laten testen op baarmoederhalskanker en negatief testen en 3 maand daarna wel positief testen, dus liever ietsjes sneller dan 5 jaar, max 1 jaar of 2 jaar naar gelang van de leeftijd.

----------


## sietske763

@Flo,
ik heb heel lang op gyn. gewerkt in ZH, de uitslag van de uitslag waren altijd goed hoor....je hebt 3 pap uitslagen en bij pap 3 moest altijd de baarmoedermond verwijderd worden en dat werd dan ook nog op ""kweek"" gezet en de uislag bleef dan echt pap3 met bv schone snijvlakken.

----------


## Flogiston

Klopt dat de uitslag van de "echte" test uitermate betrouwbaar is.

Maar ook dan: nog altijd niet 100%. Dat is namelijk onmogelijk. Misschien 99,999 en dan nog wat 9's procent, maar nooit 100%.

Maar dat zijn allemaal technische details. Veel belangrijker is het _gevoel_ van de betreffende vrouw. Als die eerste test, dat uitstrijkje, namelijk een verkeerde uitslag kon geven - dan ga je toch twijfelen aan de uitslag van de tweede (de "echte") test. Zelfs als je weet dat die tweede test echt superbetrouwbaar is.

Die twijfel... daar moet je maar net mee om kunnen gaan.

----------


## christel1

En voor de mannen, laat elk jaar vanaf je 40ste jullie bloed testen op prostaatkanker, kost bijna niks maar je bent er dan wel op tijd bij want de jongste man die mijn uroloog op prostaatkanker heeft geopereerd was nog maar net 40 geworden..... bij een regulier bloedonderzoek kunnen ze 1 dingetje meer aanvinken en je bent gerustgesteld...

----------


## sietske763

heb al weer een oproep binnen voor het onderzoekje....

paar weken geleden borsten, darmen, longen en bloed.....ik kan er weer ff tegen!

----------

